# Good day to all.



## BEDickey (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello all, I'm Brandon, and I'm awaiting my date for Entered Apprentice initiation. And oddly enough I live in the northeast.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats on your first step. Pay attention to the lessons presented and most of all enjoy the experience. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## TSK (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome, with fraternal greetings from Germany, another great thing about the craft is the bond that goes around the world! I read your threads about the tarot, fortunatly I found my way over the cards, through the writings of P.F. Case to masonry.


----------



## BEDickey (Oct 27, 2011)

I admit I have yet to read much from P.F. Case but have heard much about him. He seems to study a more exoteric (or "French" from its place of origin, France) form for Tarot Reading then what I am used to, but I would never doubt his knowledge the helping hand he has played in keeping the Lost Arts alive.


----------



## khilles (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome and congratulations on your first step to starting your journey


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## RockBender (Nov 2, 2011)

Greetings


----------

